# My favorite things to do in Madrid...



## Jimster (Oct 9, 2009)

Please answer in as much detail as you can and we will add this to the sticky.  Include web sites if you have them.


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 10, 2009)

If you have anything to post on this topic I will move it to the sticky "All you need to know about SPAIN"


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (Jan 31, 2010)

*Things to do in Madrid*



Jimster said:


> Please answer in as much detail as you can and we will add this to the sticky.  Include web sites if you have them.



 My favorite things to do in Madrid is have churros con chocolate for breakfast. Go to the Museum del Prado, have lunch on Plaza Mayor, visit the caves nearby for a little wine and tapas. The Retiro park is magnificent. The train station in Atocha will take you for a day to Toledo another wonderfull city near Madrid. The subway will take you all thru Madrid so you don't have to worry about a car. Any where in Madrid you will have an exiting time. 
Take this from a girl from Madrid.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 31, 2010)

We found a booklet on walking tours in the apartment we rented when we were in Madrid. We too enjoyed Plaza Mayor, Retiro Park, and Museum del Prado as well as Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid’s main cathedral and Palacio Real. We found it very easy to get around in Madrid.


----------

